# Thoughts: 75G (no sump)



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 75G tank that I might be interested in converting to salt. I would like some people with more experience to chime in on the pros and cons of this. I would not have a sump at all, and maybe just a Eheim 2217 filter for filtration other than liverock. As well I would get some powerheads for circulation. 

Further, if I only used the liverock and sand from my 29G biocube, would there be an issue with filtration? I would keep the bioload the same as the 29G until I add more sand and rocks at a later date.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

A no sump 75 gallon is doable, there is no rule that say's you MUST have a sump. My father in law ran a 90 gallon with no sump for 20 years. But most run sumps to house the skimmer, filtration, reactors, refugium etc. Without a sump, I would recommend a Reef Octopus Hang-On-the-Back (HOB) skimmer. Depending on the bio-load, the BH100 and BH2000 are real workhorses. 
You just end up with all the equipment in the tank. So plan you rock work out so that you can hide most of it. 
I'd also avoid the canister filter and get 2 x nice big AquaClear 110 filters. They'll add some great surface agitation and extra flow, and maintenance is easy. Just MHO from what's worked for me in the past.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

don't do it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

duckhams said:


> A no sump 75 gallon is doable, there is no rule that say's you MUST have a sump. My father in law ran a 90 gallon with no sump for 20 years. But most run sumps to house the skimmer, filtration, reactors, refugium etc. Without a sump, I would recommend a Reef Octopus Hang-On-the-Back (HOB) skimmer. Depending on the bio-load, the BH100 and BH2000 are real workhorses.
> You just end up with all the equipment in the tank. So plan you rock work out so that you can hide most of it.
> I'd also avoid the canister filter and get 2 x nice big AquaClear 110 filters. They'll add some great surface agitation and extra flow, and maintenance is easy. Just MHO from what's worked for me in the past.


makes sense, i understand.



sig said:


> don't do it


I was expecting you to say 75G is too small


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> don't do it


I should add that while it is doable, I tend to agree with Sig. It's a PITA and you'll end up wanting a sump. Just drill the thing out and get an overflow box.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

or put in a false wall and hide the equipment (diy AIO tank  )

I agree with going the sump route though as any time we can add more water volume we aid the stability of our setup. I run a tank with no sump and its looks fugly with all the equipment in and on the tank.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

everyone i know who doesn't have a sump, wants a sump. 

everyone i know who has a sump....is glad they have a sump..... lol


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am building a 65 that will be with out a sump as well. Just no way for me to do it.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 to duckhams suggestion if a sump isn't doable. I ran my 35gal reef for 5years w/a Rena XP2 canister and a Fluval4 internal filter. I did slack off regularly from changing carbon and phosguard as it was a PITA. AC HOB filters would have been easier to manage but I had to have the aquarium as close to the wall as possible.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ditch the canister filters all together. As Wilson had suggested, it would actually be easier to run an ac110 for filtration.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> everyone i know who doesn't have a sump, wants a sump.
> 
> everyone i know who has a sump....is glad they have a sump..... lol


Once you go sump, you never go back


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sump or all in one is the way to go. Whatever you do, surface skimming is key!

Please don't disappoint us and most importantly yourself


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

go and get sump from this guy

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55985

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! A sump is not in the cards at the moment. Need to do that in my own house. Believe me, I want a sump and will put one in the minute i move. (plus a larger tank i hope  )

Perhaps I will make due with the biocube for a little while longer, so I can do it right.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would definitely wait until you can do a proper build. Good luck!


----------

